# Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*

						Noctua NH-U12A im Test: Trotz seltener Neuvorstellungen ist Noctua einer der angesehensten Kühlerhersteller. Wenn doch einmal ein neues Design auf den Markt und sich preislich sogar an der Spitze des Portfolios einordnet, sind die Erwartungen entsprechend hoch. Wir prüfen, ob der NH-U12A sie erfüllt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*


----------



## Lexx (29. März 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*

Danke für den raschen Test Online.

Ergebnis wie erwartet.


----------



## Der_Schnueffler149 (29. März 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*

Für den Preis würde ich mir dann schon eher eine AiO WaKü einbauen, zudem sagt mir die Optik gar nicht zu aber das ist ja Geschmackssache.


----------



## Abductee (29. März 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*



Der_Schnueffler149 schrieb:


> Für den Preis würde ich mir dann schon eher eine AiO WaKü einbauen, zudem sagt mir die Optik gar nicht zu aber das ist ja Geschmackssache.


Die Optik und die Einbauhöhe ist auch das einzige was für eine AiO spricht.
Du hast keine Pumpenlotterie für eine leise Pumpe, du musst keine leiseren Lüfter nachkaufen, hast keine Luftblasen beim Transport, es gibt kein diffundierendes Wasser was man auffüllen muss (falls möglich) und das Kühlsystem funktioniert auch dann noch wenn die Düsenplatte  einer AiO durch den Alu-Kupfermix komplett verstopft ist.


----------



## Carter (29. März 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*

Um ehrlich zu sein ein relativ enttäuschendes Ergebnis.
Bei 1 Sone ist der Kühler mit 2 Lüftern nicht mal 1K besser als der nur 1/3 so viel kostende Matterhorn Pure? 
Und mit gleicher Lüfteranzahl sogar schlechter.


----------



## Deathmachine (29. März 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*

Ich bin ja erstaunt, wie gut sich mein Brocken Eco mit nur einem 120er Lüfter gegen die teils deutlich größere und teurere Konkurrenz schlägt. Hätte ich nicht erwartet.

Zum Noctua:
Ist für mich eher eine Techstudie als ein sinnvolles Produkt.
Gibt zwar mit Sicherheit ein paar Leute, die die Kühlleistung in Verbund mit den etwas kleineren Abmaßen haben wollen - aber der Großteil wird wohl entweder auf günstigere 140er Türme oder gleich auf WaKüs zurückgreifen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. März 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*

Wie geschrieben: Das Matterhorn Pure ist seinerseits bei 1,0 Sone ein absolutes Ausnahmetalent. Bei 0,1 Sone geht das Duell sehr deutlich für den NH-U12A aus und ab 1,7 Sone auch, weil das Matterhorn gar nicht mehr weiter aufdrehen kann. Aber mit dem Preis skaliert die Leistung nicht im Geringsten. Und dem extremsten P-L-Vergleich ist Noctua noch knapp entkommen, weil ich den äußerst günstigen Freezer 34 wegen der komplett verkorksten 115X-Halterung (siehe PCGH 05/19, digital und für Abonnenten ab heute, ab Mittwoch am Kiosk) nicht ohne Kontext präsentieren möchte.

Und die Größe ist auch eher ein Feigenblatt, denn verglichen mit einem Frio Silent 12 oder einem Silver Arrow 130 steigt die Gehäusekompatibilität gegenüber schlanken 140ern nur minimal und wer wirklich Mini braucht, der kauft weiterhin einen Atlas.


----------



## Nopsi (29. März 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*

Danke für den Test. Ich nutze seit gut einem Monat den 1x120 Kühler Noctua NH-U12S SE AM4 Tower Kühler. Er kühlt angenehm leise und zuverlässig meinen Ryzen 5 2600x

Es gibt sicherlich günstigere Lüfter oder auch bessere. Aber für knapp 59 Euro habe ich ein Rundumsorglospaket erhalten. Einen qualitativ hochwertigen Lüfter, eine sehr gute Beschreibung. Adapter für verschiedene MBs, Wärmeleitpaste und ausreichend Zubehör.


----------



## empy (29. März 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wie geschrieben: Das Matterhorn Pure ist seinerseits bei 1,0 Sone ein absolutes Ausnahmetalent. Bei 0,1 Sone geht das Duell sehr deutlich für den NH-U12A aus und ab 1,7 Sone auch, weil das Matterhorn gar nicht mehr weiter aufdrehen kann.



Auch wenn es sicher viel Arbeit macht: Am aussagekräftigsten wären Graphen mit Lautheit gegen Temperatur. Es müsste ja nicht gerade in 0,1-Sone-Schritten sein, aber so könnte man viel besser beurteilen, welcher Kühler für welchen Einsatzzweck am besten geeignet ist. Der 1,0-Sone-Test ist zwar eine gute Marke, sagt aber leider nichts über die Eigenschaften im Silent- und Reservebereich aus.


----------



## Bevier (29. März 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*

Sicher ein sehr guter Kühler aber Preis-Leistung passt einfach nicht. Ein guter 120mm-Kühler für 30 € ist zwar schwächer, kann aber oftmals problemlos für wenige Euros mit einem zweiten Lüfter ausgestattet werden. Und dann sind die Unterschiede im Bereich von vielleicht einem Kelvin. Und selbst hochwertige, kaum schlechtere Lüfter kosten eben keine 60 €, sondern sind schon ab 15 €/Stück zu finden. Oder idealerweise gleich Noiseblocker Eloops für unter 20 €, die ähnlich leise und kaum schlechter sind. Von ebenfalls deutlich günstigeren 140er Kühlern ganz zu schweigen.
Das Hauptproblem bleiben die zu hohen Preise von Noctua. Klar, sind sie das Beste, das man sich kaufen kann aber effektiv gut doppelt so teuer, wie sie eigenlich sein dürften. Dagegen ist die unattraktive Farbgebung nur ein untergeordnetes Problem.


----------



## Gizfreak (29. März 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*



Deathmachine schrieb:


> Gibt zwar mit Sicherheit ein paar Leute, die die Kühlleistung in Verbund mit den etwas kleineren Abmaßen haben wollen - aber der Großteil wird wohl entweder auf günstigere 140er Türme oder gleich auf WaKüs zurückgreifen.



Genau, mein Kaufargument waren die kompakten Abmessungen bei weiterhin sehr guter Leistung, die Lautheit und der Vorteil von Luftkühlungen was Pumpengeräusche anbelangt. Einen 140er Kühler wollte ich wegen etwaiger Kompatibilitätsprobleme nicht verbauen und eine AiO kommt für mich nach eher negativen Erfahrungen nicht mehr infrage. Nocuta bietet mit dem U12A einfach ein rundum Sorglos Paket an was die Kühlleistung und die Laufruhe betrifft, der einzige Nachteil ist meiner Meinung nach der verdammt hohe Preis aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts


----------



## empy (29. März 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*

Er ist ja schon sexy, aber die Frage ist, wieviel Mehrleistung er bringen würde. Prinzipiell würde ich ja Wasser ganz gerne mal testen, aber ein guter Luftkühler ist halt um diverse Größenordnungen pflegeleichter. Und immerhin werden hier nicht irgendwelche exotischen 140->120mm-Trichter oder Lüfter mit rundem Rahmen benutzt.

Ich glaube, ich werde am Wochenende erst mal die provisorischen WLP-Reste, die ich jetzt seit drei Monaten im Betrieb habe (wie die Zeit vergeht) gegen eine vernünftige Anwendung WLP tauschen und gucken, ob das was bringt. Wenn ein Brocken 150W auf ~55°C kühlen, muss da eigentlich noch was gehen. Wobei das vermutlich auch offener Aufbau ohne Hitzequelle von unten ist.


----------



## leon482 (29. März 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*

Die Lüfter sehen nicht besonders gut aus.
Warum sollte man mehr Geld für weniger Leistung bezahlen


----------



## sebtb (29. März 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*



Abductee schrieb:


> Die Optik und die Einbauhöhe ist auch das einzige was für eine AiO spricht.
> Du hast keine Pumpenlotterie für eine leise Pumpe, du musst keine leiseren Lüfter nachkaufen, hast keine Luftblasen beim Transport, es gibt kein diffundierendes Wasser was man auffüllen muss (falls möglich) und das Kühlsystem funktioniert auch dann noch wenn die Düsenplatte  einer AiO durch den Alu-Kupfermix komplett verstopft ist.



Pumpenlotterie habe ich X Mal inzwischen auch gespielt . Seit Alphacool ist alles gut. Sei es die 2080 oder die 8086K CPU. Beide jeweils unter Wasser, beide Pumpen leise wie sau . Zumal Alphacool mitunter BeQuiet Lüfter bereits verbaut.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. März 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*



empy schrieb:


> Auch wenn es sicher viel Arbeit macht: Am aussagekräftigsten wären Graphen mit Lautheit gegen Temperatur. Es müsste ja nicht gerade in 0,1-Sone-Schritten sein, aber so könnte man viel besser beurteilen, welcher Kühler für welchen Einsatzzweck am besten geeignet ist. Der 1,0-Sone-Test ist zwar eine gute Marke, sagt aber leider nichts über die Eigenschaften im Silent- und Reservebereich aus.



Die Arbeit wäre es mir sogar wert beziehungsweise ich würde einen Teil der bisherigen Messungen eintauschen. Aber wir sind leider technisch nicht in der Lage, hundertstel Sone zu messen, sonst hätte ich das Wertungssystem längst auf 0,1/0,5/1,0/2,0 umgestellt. Die 1,0-Sone-Messung ist der niedrigst mögliche Kompromiss aus Silent-Anspruch und Rundungsenauigkeit (0,96 bis 1,04 Sone). Darunter kann ich zwar jeweils mehrere Werte nebeneinander stellen und gewichtet verrechnen, sodass sich die Messungenauigkeiten halbwegs ausgleichen, ich könnte aber kein seriöses 0,5- oder gar 0,1-Sone-Ranking machen. Zur besseren Orientierung in diesen Bereichen stehen deswegen bei allen Kühlungstests auch immer die dB(A)-Angaben in der Testtabelle. Die berücksichtigen zwar das Geräuschspektrum nicht angemessen, aber sie sind die einzige messtechnische Unterscheidungsmöglichkeit zwischen Kühlern mit gleichem Nachkomma-Wert in den Sone-Messungen.


----------



## Solavidos (29. März 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> ...(siehe PCGH 05/19, digital und für Abonnenten ab heute, ab Mittwoch am Kiosk) ...



Danke für den Hinweis! Da habe ich mir doch gleich mal die Digitalausgabe gegönnt


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. März 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*

Scythe Mugen 5 *PCGH-Edition

*50€
0,3 Sone
52,3°C*

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/E-Commerce-Thema-223039/News/Scythe-Mugen-5-PCGH-Edition-1224605/

*Noctua NH-U12A

100€
0,8 Sone / 0,1 Sone
50,7°C / 56,7°C

Für mich hat der NH-U12A einen schweren Stand.


----------



## Narbennarr (29. März 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*

Den U12A kauft man sich auch eigentlich nicht, wenn man viel Platz hat. Es ist für mich die Möglichkeit die maximale Effizienz bei maximaler Kompatiblität oder in kleineren System zu erreichen.  Das größere Kühler besser/günstiger sind, sollte nicht wundern - sonst hat man falsche Erwartungen


----------



## empy (29. März 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die Arbeit wäre es mir sogar wert beziehungsweise ich würde einen Teil der bisherigen Messungen eintauschen. Aber wir sind leider technisch nicht in der Lage, hundertstel Sone zu messen, sonst hätte ich das Wertungssystem längst auf 0,1/0,5/1,0/2,0 umgestellt.



Würden zehntel Sone nicht reichen? Im Notfall würden es ja auch 0,5-Sone-Schritte tun. So könnte man schon mal ungefähr abschätzen, ob der Kühler eher im leisen oder im leistungsstarken Betrieb aufgeht. Dafür würde es vermutlich sogar schon reichen, wenn man die 50-, 75- und 100%-Drehzahlmessungen aufträgt und dazwischen interpoliert. Das könnte man natürlich auch selber machen, aber ihr habt vielleicht eher die Abläufe und Werkzeuge parat.


----------



## Rolk (29. März 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*

Ich glaube den Kühler nutzt man am besten nur mit einem Lüfter und Nr. 2 nutzt man als ausblasenden Hecklüfter am Gehäuse.


----------



## McFly_76 (29. März 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*

Torsten, danke für den Test 

Leider haben bis jetzt alle Reviews zu dem Noctua NH-U12A etwas gemeinsam und zwar die Kritik beim Preis, die Lautstärke bei höherer Drehzahl und die Empfehlung den "Low-Noise-Adapter" zu benutzten.

Mal schauen ob uns Noctua noch ein Angebot des NH-U12A aber mit nur einem Lüfter anbietet.

So ist jetzt für mich die Wahl unter diesen Umständen der Thermalright ARO-M14.


----------



## Narbennarr (29. März 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*

Naja der Preis ist was er ist. Lautstärke bei maximaler Drehzahl sehe ich erhrlich gesagt nicht als Nachteil, ist ja nur "kann" und nicht "muss". Niemand zwingt einen die 2000 rpm auszunutzen


----------



## matti30 (29. März 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*

genau, man lässt die Lüfter die ganze Zeit mit 2k rpm drehen... 

oh man. 

Mit nur einem Lüfter ist die Kühlleistung aber "schlechter". Und du könntest ja selbst einen Lüfter weglassen. Das wär aber nicht Sinn und Zweck des Kühlers.


----------



## Schori (29. März 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*

Ich bin mit meinem Mugen 5 PCGH sehr glücklich.
Die paar Kelvin Unterschied merkt man im Alltag eh nicht, die 50€ mehr schon.


----------



## restX3 (29. März 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*

Gute Kühlleistung haben diese Brocken ja immer aber so was will ich nicht mehr in meinem PC haben.


----------



## Illuminatus17 (29. März 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*

Schöner Test, angemessenes Fazit. Preis empfinde ich ebenfalls als zu hoch.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. März 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Scythe Mugen 5 *PCGH-Edition
> 
> *50€
> 0,3 Sone
> ...



PCGH-Produkte durchlaufen prinzipiell nicht den normalen PCGH-Test-Parcours (zumindest nicht öffentlich ), da uns da jeder (zu Recht) Voreingenommenheit und (zu Unrecht) Manipulationen vorwürfen könnte. Ich habe Daniel zwar das PCGH-Testsystem für seine Messung geliehen, kann aber nicht das Messverfahren beurteilen und es kam auch ein andere Sample zum Einsatz. Offizielle Wertung für den normalen Mugen 5 sind jedenfalls 0,9 Sone und 52,1 °C bei voller Drehzahl.

Einen schweren Stand bei Berücksichtigung des Preises hat der NH-U12A dennoch, bei diesem konkreten Vergleich aber immerhin noch die niedrigere Anpresskraft, das Zubehör, die einfachere Montage, den weiteren Regelbereich und die fehlenden Nebengeräusche auf seiner Seite.




empy schrieb:


> Würden zehntel Sone nicht reichen? Im Notfall würden es ja auch 0,5-Sone-Schritte tun. So könnte man schon mal ungefähr abschätzen, ob der Kühler eher im leisen oder im leistungsstarken Betrieb aufgeht. Dafür würde es vermutlich sogar schon reichen, wenn man die 50-, 75- und 100%-Drehzahlmessungen aufträgt und dazwischen interpoliert. Das könnte man natürlich auch selber machen, aber ihr habt vielleicht eher die Abläufe und Werkzeuge parat.



Um Zehntel-Sone, die ich aktuell messe, als Grenzkriterium zu nutzen, muss man Hunderstel erfassen können. Mit einer Anzeige, die unterhalb von 0,3 Sone nur noch die Werte "0,2" und "0,1" kennt, kann man nicht zwischen Produkten unterscheiden, die 0,06 oder 0,14 erreichen. Das sind aber satte 100 Prozent Unterschied, die entsprechend empfindliche Naturen auch hören und die einen fairen Leistungsvergleich unmöglich machen. Bei 1,0 Sone liegen im Extremfall 10, typischerweise weniger als 5 Prozent zwischen den Kandidaten, zumal ich natürlich auch Anfang und Ende des 1,0-Sone-Bereiches berücksichtige. Mit dieser Unschärfe kann man leben, aber Messungen bei "gleicher" Lautheit unterhalb von 1,0 Sone kann ich nicht kontrolliert durchführen. 1,5; 2,0; 2,5 Sone und höher wären kein Problem für mich – aber das interessiert kaum jemanden und es führt zu Wertungsproblemen wenn ein Kühler maximal 1,0 Sone schafft.




McFly_76 schrieb:


> Torsten, danke für den Test
> 
> Leider haben bis jetzt alle Reviews zu dem Noctua NH-U12A etwas gemeinsam und zwar die Kritik beim Preis, die Lautstärke bei höherer Drehzahl und die Empfehlung den "Low-Noise-Adapter" zu benutzten.
> 
> ...



Einen Adapter muss dafür nicht zwingend nutzen, der Regelbereich der NF-A12x25 ist einfach gigantisch. Zumindest rein analog lassen sie sich auch deutlich schlechter Regel als via PWM (wie es mit PWM bei reduzierter Spannung aussieht, habe ich nicht ausprobiert), beim Einsatz als CPU-Kühler sollte man also letztere Variante nutzen.


----------



## hanfi104 (29. März 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*

@Thorsten probierts doch mal mit Croudfunding 
Ich würde spenden.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (29. März 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*

Schön wäre ggf. ein Vergleich zum U12f (Mein erster Noctua welcher nun mein i7 5820K kühlt).

@ Noctua NH-U12A 
Ansonstes das erstes Noctua Produkt was mich nicht überzeugt.
Bin gerne bereit "mehr" zu zahlen wenn alles stimmt aber bei diesem Produkt fällt mir da nichts ein.
(wohl gemerkt wenn man ein günstigeres & besseres Produkt aus dem selben Haus kriegt) 

=> liegt aber ggf. an meiner Betrachtungsweise => Wenn Platz (~ATX) = Noctua NH-D15 und für mini-itx passt der NH-U12A (idR.) nicht.


----------



## Tiavor (29. März 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*

bei dem Preis könnte man den auch schon mal mit AIOs vergleichen


----------



## dynastes (30. März 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*

Den Vergleich ziehe ich gern für dich:

In Sachen Lautstärke pro Leistung gewinnt der U12A vermutlich, besonders im niedrigen Drehzahlbereich. Am oberen Ende hat er (rein leistungsmäßig) keine Chance. Außer wir reden von Single-Radiatoren, aber die sind meiner Meinung nach nur in Spezialfällen überhaupt interessant. In ATX-Gehäusen sollte man so etwas eher nicht nutzen.


----------



## Chicien (30. März 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*

Schöner Test und ein guter CPU-Kühler von Noctua aber eindeutig zu teuer.

Möchte mir ja einen kommenden Ryzen 3000 kaufen und habe schon meine Liste erstellt welche Teile ich mir kaufe und da ist meine Wahl beim CPU-Kühler auf den Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 gefallen. Der ist zwar als Non-Overclocker für mich vielleicht überdimensioniert aber diesmal möchte ich einen guten denn den Arctic Freezer Rev 2.0 möchte ich mal austauschen.
Da sind 66€ gegen 100€ schon Welten.


----------



## fuma.san (30. März 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*

Nettes Teil, es hat aber einen schweren Stand bei dem Preis.

Das lohnt sich höchstens für Gehäuse in denen kein 140mm Kühler passt. Falls doch, dann ist der NHD15 oder Dark Rock 4 klar die bessere Wahl, die beide auch noch günstiger sind.

Ein ziemliches Nischenprodukt, für Käufer bei dem der Preis keine Rolle spielen darf.
Die Zielgruppe dürfte recht klein sein - zumal die dann ja auch ein teureres Gehäuse besitzen. Und da haben die meisten entweder ein großes Gehäuse in denen Platz kein Problem ist, oder ein Mini-Gehäuse wo auch kein 120mm Kühler rein passt.

120mm Gehäuse sind halt eher die Budget-Klasse, wo 99€ für einen Kühler schon einen starken Knüppel darstellen.


----------



## 4thVariety (30. März 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*

Hab nur gutes über den Enermax ETS-T50 AXE Silent Edition zu berichten und der kostet 40€. Ist auch ein 14cm Modell. Finde generell, dass die Preise etwas arg überzogen sind an manchen Stellen.

Wenn man ein Teil im PC mehr kühlen sollte, dann sollte das auch längst die GPU sein und nicht die CPU. Letztere gammelt ja eh meist bei 20%-50% Auslastung herum während die Graka Frames produziert und dabei über Stunden hinweg auf 100% läuft. In einem High End System hat die CPU höchstens mal ein Drittel der Transistoren der Grafikkarte. Jetzt stellt Euch mal vor, drei so Brocken auf der Grafikkarte, damit die GPU so viel Kühlleistung in Relation zur Transistorzahl bekommt wie die CPU.


----------



## redeye5 (30. März 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*

Für die Grüße ist die Kühlleistung schon beeindruckend, für den Preis leider gar nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. März 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*



Tiavor schrieb:


> bei dem Preis könnte man den auch schon mal mit AIOs vergleichen



Du kannst dir die Testergebnisse verschiedener KoWaKüs zusätzlich im Benchmark anzeigen lassen. Ein Produkt mit vergleichbarer Ausrichtung oder gar Silent-Potenzial gibt es aber schlichtweg nicht.




4thVariety schrieb:


> Hab nur gutes über den Enermax ETS-T50 AXE Silent Edition zu berichten und der kostet 40€. Ist auch ein 14cm Modell. Finde generell, dass die Preise etwas arg überzogen sind an manchen Stellen.
> 
> Wenn man ein Teil im PC mehr kühlen sollte, dann sollte das auch längst die GPU sein und nicht die CPU. Letztere gammelt ja eh meist bei 20%-50% Auslastung herum während die Graka Frames produziert und dabei über Stunden hinweg auf 100% läuft. In einem High End System hat die CPU höchstens mal ein Drittel der Transistoren der Grafikkarte. Jetzt stellt Euch mal vor, drei so Brocken auf der Grafikkarte, damit die GPU so viel Kühlleistung in Relation zur Transistorzahl bekommt wie die CPU.



Die Silent Edition des T50 ist zwar ein großer Fortschritt, spielt aber nicht der gleichen Liga. (Siehe Test in 05/19)


----------



## MaxthonFan (30. März 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*

Schaut auf jeden Fall interessant aus für meinen ITX-Build mit Ryzen 3000 im Sommer. Obwohl ja einige Spezialisten nen NH-D15 ins Fractal Core 500 reinbekommen haben, muss das nicht unbedingt sein. Bin im Prinzip nur noch am Überlegen, ob eine AiO einzig aus Sicht des Airflows in dem Gehäuse nicht doch praktischer wäre. Am Preis soll's nicht scheitern, ne AiO wäre noch teurer und würde mich sicherlich am Ende mehr nerven. Werd mir auf jeden Fall mal die 05/19 gönnen und mal schauen, ob da sonst noch was interessant sein könnte.


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. März 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Den U12A kauft man sich auch eigentlich nicht, wenn man viel Platz hat. Es ist für mich die Möglichkeit die maximale Effizienz bei maximaler Kompatiblität oder in kleineren System zu erreichen.  Das größere Kühler besser/günstiger sind, sollte nicht wundern - sonst hat man falsche Erwartungen



Vergleich zum Mugen 5 PCGH Edition (BxHxT):

127x159 ×113 mm (Noctua)

130x154x131 (Mugen 5)

Der Noctua ist 5mm höher, 3mm schmaler und hat eine um 18mm geringere Tiefe.

Ein eindeutiger Vorteil ist damit die Speicherausstattung mit hohen Speicherkühlkörpern. Die größere Höhe ist eher ein Nachteil.
Wenn die 3mm in der Breite das Killerfeature schlechthin sind, sollte das in einem Test durch mehrere Mainboard-CPU Kühler-Grafikarten Beispielkonfigurationen, die nur mit dem Noctua NH-U12A möglich sind, auch herausgestellt werden. Ansonsten ist das nicht nachvollziehbar.

Aus dem Fazit:


> Damit bleibt für Noctuas Neuvorstellung nur ein sehr schmaler Korridor  (wortwörtlich - 9 mm in der Breite; 4 mm in der Höhe), in dem bessere  Kühler zu sperrig wären, kleinere nicht genug Leistung liefern und der  Preis keine Rolle spielen darf. Sonst handelt es sich beim NH-U12A um  ein Luxus-Produkt, das man sich aus nicht-rationalen Gründen gönnen  muss.







PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> PCGH-Produkte durchlaufen prinzipiell nicht den normalen PCGH-Test-Parcours (zumindest nicht öffentlich ), da uns da jeder (zu Recht) Voreingenommenheit und (zu Unrecht) Manipulationen vorwürfen könnte. *Ich habe Daniel zwar das PCGH-Testsystem für seine Messung geliehen, kann aber nicht das Messverfahren beurteilen und es kam auch ein andere Sample zum Einsatz.* Offizielle Wertung für den normalen Mugen 5 sind jedenfalls 0,9 Sone und 52,1 °C bei voller Drehzahl.
> 
> Einen schweren Stand bei Berücksichtigung des Preises hat der NH-U12A dennoch, bei diesem konkreten Vergleich aber immerhin noch die niedrigere Anpresskraft, das Zubehör, die einfachere Montage, den weiteren Regelbereich und die fehlenden Nebengeräusche auf seiner Seite. ...



Aber Daniel wollte damit offensichtlich mit seinem Artikel zur Produktvorstellung eine Vergleichbarkeit mit deiner Kühlerbestenliste  herstellen. Ansonsten hätte er das Testsystem ja nicht verwendet. Das kann man auch so verstehen, dass du Daniel keine gleichwertigen Messungen zutraust. Dann könntest du die Mugen 5 PCGH Edition Messwerte doch nochmal überprüfen. Schließlich wird es als PCGH Empfehlung der Redaktion beworben.

Zum Sample: 





> *und es kam auch ein andere Sample zum Einsatz.*


Wenn die Serienstreung in der Kühlerproduktion bei ein und demselben Kühler tatsächlich so groß ausfällt, dass sich spürbare Einflusse auf die Kühlleistung einstellen, sind die Ranglisten, die ihr anhand der von den Herstellern gestellten einzelnen Stichprobe ermittelt, deutlich weniger aussagekräftig. Es soll ja auch eine Orinetierung zur Kaufentscheidung sein.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Du kannst dir die Testergebnisse verschiedener KoWaKüs zusätzlich im Benchmark anzeigen lassen. Ein Produkt mit vergleichbarer Ausrichtung oder gar Silent-Potenzial gibt es aber schlichtweg nicht.



Die Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 landet bei 0,2 Sone/50% Lüfterdrehzahl mit einem Abstand von 3,8°C vor dem NH-D15 und 6,7°C vor dem Noctua NH-U12A auf Platz 1. Der Platzbedarf ist groß, allerdings tritt sie für 80€ wie ein Noctua NH-D15,  Noctua NH-U12A oder Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH Edition in einer Push-Pull Konfiguration an. Faire Ausgangsbedingungen sind also gegeben.


----------



## 4thVariety (30. März 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die Silent Edition des T50 ist zwar ein großer Fortschritt, spielt aber nicht der gleichen Liga.



Bin gespannt was der Unterschied einer Liga sein wird zwischen Noctua, Enermax, oder CoolerMaster? 30% Temperatur Delta? 20%? Ich behaupte mal es werden viel weniger sein und gleichzeitig werden alle CPU Lüfter lächerlich weit davon entfernt sein, dass die CPU in einen Thermal Throttle Zustand läuft. Selbst beim Overclocken wird man eher in Probleme mit dem Chip bei der aufgerufenen Frequenz laufen, als in Probleme bei der Wärmeabfuhr.


----------



## Narbennarr (31. März 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Vergleich zum Mugen 5 PCGH Edition (BxHxT):
> 
> 127x159 ×113 mm (Noctua)
> 
> ...



Was anderes sag ich doch nicht. Der U12A ist kleiner (Breite etwas, tiefe deutlich), bei mehr Leistung/Effizienz. Da er unter 160mm ist, spielt die Höhe weniger eine Rolle da die Cases oft in 10er Schritten skalieren. 


Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Die Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 landet bei 0,2 Sone/50% Lüfterdrehzahl mit einem Abstand von 3,8°C vor dem NH-D15 und 6,7°C vor dem Noctua NH-U12A auf Platz 1. Der Platzbedarf ist groß, allerdings tritt sie für 80€ wie ein Noctua NH-D15,  Noctua NH-U12A oder Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH Edition in einer Push-Pull Konfiguration an. Faire Ausgangsbedingungen sind also gegeben.



Bei der immer die Pumpe säuselt


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. April 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Vergleich zum Mugen 5 PCGH Edition (BxHxT):
> 
> 127x159 ×113 mm (Noctua)
> 
> ...



Das Sample sollte natürlich keinen großen Unterschied machen und natürlich wollte Daniel einen Bezug zu bekannten Kühler setzen. Ich weiß aber nicht, wie intensiv die CPU ausgelastet wurde und vor allem gibt er die Temperaturen der einzelnen Kerne an, keinen auf 20 °C Umgebung normierten Durchschnitt. Damit sind seine Werte untereinander vergleichbar, aber nicht 1:1 mit den Messungen in der Bestenliste, wie man unschwer an den anderen Zahlen auch für den normalen Mugen 5 erkennen kann.

Ein redaktioneller Test von PCGH-Produkten findet, wie erwähnt, nicht statt. Es ist eng genug dass Kühler unter unserem Namen verkauft werden und wir gleichzeitig Kühlern testen, aber zumindest im Haus ist die Vermarktung strickt vom Heft getrennt. Daniel greift für seine Entscheidungen auf unser Know-How zurück, aber wir empfehlen PCGH-Produkte nicht, wir testen PCGH-Produkte nicht und beurteilen PCGH-Produkte nicht. Das gilt auch insbesonders für den Mugen 5 PCGH. Alles andere wäre unseriös, denn PCGH-Produkte stehen in Konkurrenz zu PCGH-Testteilnehmern und wenn ich etwas mit ersteren zu tun hätte, könnte ich nicht mehr neutral an letztere herangehen.


----------



## P4Gu35ch (3. April 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*

Warum wird bei den aktuellen CPU-Lüfter Tests nicht der Alpenföhn-Olymp als Vergleich mit hinzugezogen ? In Punkto Kühlleistung ist er gleich auf mit Noctuas NH-D15, wenn nicht sogar leicht besser und mit freundlicherem Preis.
Zudem es Noctua immer noch nicht schafft mal TDP Angaben zu liefern. Ich habe den Olymp in meinem System und er hält einen i7-7700K in Stock auf ca. 70°C unter Vollast (bei besserem Airflow als in meinem Evolv-X sind bestimmt auch bessere Temps drin).


----------



## Abductee (3. April 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*

Was sollte die TDP-Angabe denn bringen?

Noctua pflegt extrem gute Kompatibiliätslisten, für CPU`s, Mainboards und Gehäuse.
Das hat kein anderer Hersteller.
Kompatibilitaetslisten - Support
Wird nicht lange dauern bis der NH-U12A auch in der CPU-Liste auftaucht.


----------



## Narbennarr (3. April 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*

Immer wieder das Geplapper um die TDP Angaben. Was will man damit? Die sagen ohnehin schon kaum etwas aus und für einen Vergleich zweier Kühler sind sie gänzlich unbrauchbar


----------



## MazeFrame (9. April 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*



P4Gu35ch schrieb:


> Zudem es Noctua immer noch nicht schafft mal TDP Angaben zu liefern.


Ohne die Umstände unter denen Intel oder AMD ihre TDP ermitteln, ist TDP wertlos. Es ist nichtmal Intel TDP = AMD TDP, oder Nvidia TDP.

Noctua bietet für jeden ihrer Kühler schöne Listen wo gezeigt ist ob eine gegebene CPU mit einem Kühler funktioniert. Unter Spezifikationen einfach auf "CPU-Kompatibilitätsliste" geklickt und es gibt eine schöne Übersicht.


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. Mai 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*

Test: Noctua NH-U12A - Messungen 4.3 GHz 1x Referenzausstattung



> Dennoch kann der U12A ein paar respektable Siege erringen, wie etwa  gegen den großeren Dark Rock 4 oder den D15 auf niedrigen U/Min.



Auch interessant, wie sich die Kühler aus der TR True Spirit 140 Reihe nach all der Zeit mit dem Referenzlüfter Noctua NF-12 Lüfter bei niedrigen Lüfterdrehzahlen bis auf den dritten Platz vorschieben können. 

Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power ab €'*'45,85 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Der TR 140 Power hat sogar noch die dickeren Heatpipes als der getestete TR 140 BW (6x8mm vs. 6x6mm). Der Platzbedarf in der Höhe und Breite ist natürlich eine Hausnummer.


----------



## Kitschi (13. Mai 2019)

*AW: Luxus-CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U12A im Test*

wenn ich mir den Test so durchlese, kann ich meinen Matterhorn Rev. B von meinem Haswell runternehmen und mit AM4 Kit auf einen Zen 2 packen und brauch keinen neuen Kühler


----------

